# transmission problems



## ddlr (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi to all!

My name is David and I’m from the Philippines. I own a 1998 Nissan Cefiro 2.0 V6 (A32). The past 3 days, out of nowhere I have been experiencing transmission problems. Everything was going fine until 1 day.. I put it on drive and noticed that as the car up shifts, there is a sudden jerk. Took it to a mechanic and he called it “shift shock”. He advised me to bleed the transmission and change the filter and oils (placed Dexron III as indicated in owners manual). We did just that and it still has the jerking sensation as I up shift. My car has 77,000kms on it, purchased it from a friend whom is known for taking care of his cars very well. Service records are complete and car is hardly used. I am wondering why I am experiencing these problems at such low mileage. Mechanic then advised me that he will have to open my transmission and overhaul it. This is not an option as this costs too much.. is there any other solution to fix my transmission aside from overhauling it? Pleased to hear your answers. Thanks!


----------

